# Suggest the best 12.1" laptop ...



## p900 (May 9, 2007)

Hi everyone...
gyus i hv to buy a smaller size notebook for multimedia use basically . dats y i am going wid 12.1" screen size .. i am so confused wid the options available in the market . checked all sites like HP , Compaq , Dell , Sony ..etc etc 

very very confused wid all of them .. u guys plaz suggest me the best option so that i can go and buy it straight away !

also, has anyone bought the latest 12.1" notebook from Hp i.e HP TX1003TU
It hs gt a AMD processor 1.6ghz  , 1GB RAM , 120 GB HDD , also is a touch screen . 
I havent used a AMD processor till yet , so i am feeling a  lil afraid to go for it . 
Are there any drawbacks of using a AMD processor over a INTEL ?
Plz suzzest me what should i do ?


----------



## iMav (May 9, 2007)

amd & intel ... no differefnce no drawbacks ... both are eaually good ... and as far as multimedia laptops are concernd hp and vaio are the best in the business


----------



## gxsaurav (May 9, 2007)

umm, AMD has nothing bad in it, thats all just a myth these days. Turian64 X2 is quite powerfull infact.

Do one thing, get custom configs from dell or HP & show here for 12.1" Laptop, then we can tell what you should go for in a balenced sence. HP TX1003TU sounds good to me


----------



## p900 (May 9, 2007)

has anyone tried hp tx 1003au till yet ?  any user reviews ?


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

you guys say intel and AMD are teh same. Dosen't the L2 cache make a huge difference?


----------



## iMav (May 9, 2007)

not in this cache its a hardly a difference of 1 mb ... some intel note books provide a 2mb cache while this 1 has a 1 mb cache


----------



## p900 (May 9, 2007)

plz give me suggestions


----------



## sivarap (May 10, 2007)

sorry to go off topic I am thinking of buying a lappy with intel7200 proccy which is 2GHZ and 4mb L2 cache. I am sure there is no AMD proccy over 1MB. In this case does it make a diff?


----------



## kumars (May 11, 2007)

Go for Dell XPS M1210.. Superb..


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2007)

The Ultimate choice is the Dell XPS 1210. Configure it online. Put whatever you want. Remove whatever you don't want. Don't get stuck with hp's AMD config.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 11, 2007)

I would also vouch for the Dell XPS M1210


----------



## p900 (May 12, 2007)

guys anyone ever used laptops by fujitsu ??
it's a japnese company and it is also providing laptops in india
any idea abt FUJITSU ?


----------



## sivarap (May 14, 2007)

XPS1210 is 12inch display. Its a monster in performance and also in pricing.


----------



## a_medico (May 14, 2007)

been using dell 12" since 2 yrs. awesome performance.

dell xps should be a good deal for the price.

Vaios are too costly.


----------



## Sourabh (May 14, 2007)

p900 said:
			
		

> guys anyone ever used laptops by fujitsu ??
> it's a japnese company and it is also providing laptops in india
> any idea abt FUJITSU ?


They price Pentium-M laptops at 1.2L in 2007. Digit reviews them too


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 14, 2007)

I don't really like Dell, but their XPS laptops I do admire, albeit grudgingly , You won't go wrong if you purchase the M1210


----------



## p900 (May 15, 2007)

hey technofobia..i guess u using some AMD turion X2 processor , wud u plz tell what differences do u feel wid dis processor over INTEL CORE 2DUO.

i have heard AMD TURION X2 gets heated up very soon ...or sum other problems too..

pllzz tell me all abt da processor  !


----------



## (...) (May 20, 2007)

p900 said:
			
		

> guys anyone ever used laptops by fujitsu ??
> it's a japnese company and it is also providing laptops in india
> any idea abt FUJITSU ?



Fujitsu has a crappy keyboard...the keys are too small....go for a Dell XPS M1210.... i use it. And is definitely best option.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 20, 2007)

I think Dell XPS 1210 for Rs.60K... Is the best bet u have....


----------



## gdatuk (May 22, 2007)

Yes. i too have a DELL xps...its awesome...go 4 it


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

p900 said:
			
		

> hey technofobia..i guess u using some AMD turion X2 processor , wud u plz tell what differences do u feel wid dis processor over INTEL CORE 2DUO.
> 
> i have heard AMD TURION X2 gets heated up very soon ...or sum other problems too..
> 
> pllzz tell me all abt da processor  !




no it is a myth..
amd is now producin turions with 65 nm SOI therefore it does not heat up any more.it runs cool infact cooler than intel. i myself own a dell inspiron 1501 with amd turion x2.


----------



## srinivasr (Jul 18, 2007)

please share good or bad things about AMD processors, a comparision of intel and AMD would be great, since the cost difference is too much i am afraid of deciding upon AMD, feels something fishy ...


----------



## apacheman (Jul 18, 2007)

*u want a Head turner?!? gor for DELL XPS M1330, Its downrigtht Sexy n thin. Wow! gr8 features!*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2007)

srinivasr said:
			
		

> please share good or bad things about AMD processors, a comparision of intel and AMD would be great, since the cost difference is too much i am afraid of deciding upon AMD, feels something fishy ...



dont worry go with amd
their performance s not as good as intel but it is good enough...i am using it.
it is cheaper because of the reason above(it does not perform as well as intel ..but it runs cooler & provides better battery life)
it si also cheaper becuz it does not have as much maekt share as intel 
so u can go with amd without any worries


----------

